# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  A ka jetë pas vdekjes?

## Puhiza

Me tremb shume ideja e vdekjes se shpirtit me shume sesa ajo e vdekjes fizike...Cfare ndodh kur ne nuk e prekim me trupin tone? Ndiejme apo jo me? Kush jemi ne? Cfare behemi me vone?

----------


## Mr_Right

Une nuk jam i sigurt, tham se ka por ose me mire neve njerzit duam qe te ket se kemi frik vdekjen sidomos te vjetrit.
Por nuk e kam provuar prandaj nuk di gja.

----------


## bicjani

Pyetje e veshtire moj puhiza.si ta dime ne te shkretet.me mire te pyesim nje qe e ka provuar nje gje te tille.po ku ta gjejme ama.
Tashi sa per mua une them do te kete..

----------


## maratonomak

sigurisht    qe    ka      ....    si   mendon    ti         ne   jemi       thjesht       nje    krijese       qe      mbaron        egzistencen     vetem    me    kaq     vite   jete     .......u   rijuam    per   te   vdekur   ne       ?patjeter    qe    ka   jete    pas   vdekjes      dhe   kete    e    di    akoma   dhe   dikush    qe    nuk       ka    studiuar       ,,,,,,,por    problemi    eshte    se   njerezit   nuk    e   besojne    jo    sepse   nuk   duan    por    sepse      nuk    dine     se    si   do   jete    jeta   pas   vdekjes      dhe    nga   frika   se    cfare   do    ti   prese    ne    ate    jete    ,,,,,,,,,,,,pra     une   e   di     fatre      mire     dhe    do   doja     te    bindeshe    edhe   ti      duke   e   mesuar   nje   gje   te   tille      vetem    nepermjet    shkrimeve   te   shenjte    pra     bibles      .......atje     tregohet       pse     nga           dhe     ku     do    perfundoja    fati    i   njerzimit        .......

----------


## Leila

Kjo është një pyetje që kërkon vetëm përgjigje *pa bazë*.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

> _Postuar më parë nga Puhiza_ 
> *Me tremb shume ideja e vdekjes se shpirtit me shume sesa ajo e vdekjes fizike...Cfare ndodh kur ne nuk e prekim me trupin tone? Ndiejme apo jo me? Kush jemi ne? Cfare behemi me vone?*


C'fare eshte shpirti?

----------


## kolombi

> _Postuar më parë nga Puhiza_ 
> *Me tremb shume ideja e vdekjes se shpirtit me shume sesa ajo e vdekjes fizike...Cfare ndodh kur ne nuk e prekim me trupin tone? Ndiejme apo jo me? Kush jemi ne? Cfare behemi me vone?*


Kur njeriu vdes shpirti i tij c'lirohet nga burgu i trupit dhe shendrrohet ne drite ,ne tingull ,ne arome.Eshte tashme i padukshem ,i paprekshem,pergjithesisht i pakuptueshem per te gjallet.Eshte ide ,eshte mendim.Po po mendim,psh c'eshte mendimi tek te gjallet?
Eshte element i perbashket i te dyja formave te ekzistences d.m.th,edhe kur ekziston trupi,edhe kur nuk ekziston.Sepse ne fund te fundit ai eshte produkt,eshte atributi brendshem i sistemit nervor dhe trurit te njeriut ne vecanti.Edhe kur vdes njeriu,truri tij ne nje fare menyre jeton me shpirtin.Duke qene nje energji radioaktive,ai vazhdimisht,dite dhe nate shperndan mesazhe ,sinjaleDhe c'do mesazh,c'do sinjal kapet nga shembellimi i tij ne jeten e gjalle.

----------


## Aragorn I

Vetem spekulime...!

Megjithate, para se te pyesni veten nese ka jete pas vdekjes apo jo, me pare pyesni veten nese jeni te pergatitur te degjoni pergjigjen! 

Vete nuk jam i sigurte, megjithate anoj nga jo, ashtu sic nuk jam i sigurte edhe nese jam i pergatitur te degjoj te verteten, edhe sikur dicka e tille te ishte e mundur.

----------


## leci

Sigurisht qe çdo fillim ka edhe nje fund.
Ashtu edhe shpirti nuk mund te rroje ne infinit.
Na pelqen te mendojme qe shpirti jone nuk vdes,sepse eshte ego jone qe e kerkon.
E kerkon jeta jone per te ndjekur iluzionin e endrres pavdekshmeri.
Ndoshta gaboj sepse akoma nuk kam njohur shpirtin,dhe si perfundim nuk mund te flas per destinacionin e tij.

----------


## edspace

Puhiza, 

Për mendimin tim Shpirti vazhdon të jetojë në një gjëndje që përshkruajti dhe Kolombi. Prova dhe fakte për këte nuk ka por nqs një ideja e përjetësisë na jep shpresë, atëherë nuk të ndalon njeri të jëtosh jetën me këtë shpresë. Ti jetoje jetën sikur nuk ka vdekje, pastaj kur të vijë vdekja le të bëhet siç është për të bërë. Edhe nqs shpirti merr fund me vdekjen e trupit, nuk ka asgjë për te patur frikë. Frikë duhet të kesh kur e di që ke përjetësi por do jesh në dhimbje, në skëterë.

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

> _Postuar më parë nga Puhiza_ 
> *Me tremb shume ideja e vdekjes se shpirtit me shume sesa ajo e vdekjes fizike...Cfare ndodh kur ne nuk e prekim me trupin tone? Ndiejme apo jo me? Kush jemi ne? Cfare behemi me vone?*


Pak si e re per te menduar per vdekjen ! Mos e mendo edhe aq se te trishton !Just enjoy the life you're living now  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Puhiza

Nuk ma do mendja se ka njeri qe nuk i ka prane vetes "frikat" ekzistencialiste. Nga vijme, kush jemi dhe ku po shkojme: jane pyetje qe te gjithe ia kemi bere vetes qofte edhe ndonjehere. Te mendosh per vdekjen per mua eshte ta duash me shume kete jete, te vleresosh cdo cast si me shekull i pafundme. 

Me deshiren per te ditur se c'ndodh pasi trupi behet akull, nuk dua aspak te kerkoj pavdekesine ne menyren e Epit te Gilgameshit, te personazhit te Kutelit tek "E madhe eshte gjema e mekatit" apo qofte dhe me super teknikat e pararojes se mjekesise se sotme. 

Une jam nje njeri i thjeshte qe kam nje te perditshme pak a shume si tuajen . Dmth bej pjese tek njerezit normale, flas, mendoj, dashuroj, merzitem, kendoj, studioj, pi kafe etj etj. 

Te pyesesh dhe te shqetesohesh per trupin, mendjen, shpirtin, syte, qiellin, te dashurit e zemres, lotet, floket, timbret e zerave te njerezve qe i ke takuar ne kete jete, gurgullimat e ujrave, etj etj do te thote te duash dhe te ndjesh se ke shpirt qe ndjen  dhe dashuria e shpirtit eshte energjia me e madhe qe e mban idene tone te lidhur me idene e te tjereve.  Vertet qe cdo gje qe ndodh, ekziston vetem ne mendjen tone, por dhe mendja, ndergjegja, vetedija, ta quajme si te duam, eshte nje energji e jashtezakonshme e cila nuk besoj se do mund te zhduket nje dite.

A do mund te jemi ndonjehere te pavetedijshem? Sepse edhe nese do jemi te tille do na duhet te jemi serish te vetedijshem per te kuptuar se jemi te pavetedijshem. 

Keto lloj pyetjesh, pergjigjet e te cilave ndoshta vertet duhet te jene pa baze, jane pyetje qe jane mbrujtur qe ne Pemen e Dijes, qe me mollen qe hengri Eva me Adamin. Edhe ata nuk kane ditur. Nuk dinin. Kerkuan te dinin. Dhe u bene mekatare. Ndoshta pa te drejte....

----------


## edspace

Puhiza, 

Të kesh frikë për ekzistencën tënde është normale por të kesh frikë për atë që ndodh pas vdekjes është frikë e tepruar. Pa marrë parasysh ideologjitë fetare, mund të themi se njeriu në jetë nuk ështe i vetëdijshëm se çfarë ndodh pas vdekjes. Pra, nuk mund të bëjmë asgjë për të ndryshuar fatin tonë pas vdekjes. Por për aq kohë sa jemi në jetë, jemi të aftë të kontrollojmë jetëgjatësinë.  

Frika na mëson të mos pijmë duhan, të mos ta teprojmë me alkool, të mos lëmë shëndetin pas dore, të mos ngasim makinën me shpejtësi të madhe, të mos vëmë jetën në rrezik. Të gjitha këto gjëra i kemi në dorë dhe kontrollojnë jetëgjatësinë tonë. Frika në këtë rast mund të shikohet si e dobishme. 

Megjithatë vdekja është e pashmangshme dhe një ditë do vijë për te gjithë ne. Këtë nuk e kemi në dorë dhe si të kemi frikë, si të mos kemi frikë, nuk mund ta ndryshojmë. 

Theksoj dhe njëherë që kjo përgjigje do ishte e pavlefshme nqs nisemi nga ideologjitë fetare. Fetë, sidomos ajo e krishterë, na mësojnë që shpirti është i pavdekshëm dhe veprimet tona gjatë jetës vendosin edhe të ardhmen tonë pas vdekjes.

----------


## velsa

Se a ka jete pas vdekjes? Kjo pyetje mbetet edhe çeshtje e mendimit personal, po une personalisht mendoj, qe sado e suksesshme apo e deshtuar te kete qene jeta, vdekja nuk mund te jete e tëra. 
Edhepse pergjigje e pashpjeguar vdekjen do e definoja si nje transformim te procesit te jetes, dhe brenda ne vehte besoj ne jete pas vdekjes, por ne nje nivel tjeter.

----------


## Çufo_ Çufo

Është interesante si kulturat perëndimore, në krahasim me kulturat e tjera, p.sh. orientit, e kanë kaq frikë vdekjen. Po te mos kishe vdekje, nuk do kishte jetë. 
Unë për vete jam egzistencialist. Çdo njeri ka një jetë. 
Nuk e kuptoj pse mundohemi kaq shumë që ta dimë çfarë bëhet mbasi ndahemi nga kjo jetë. Edhe po të ketë diçka tjetër mbas kësaj jete (parasja, ferri) nuk ka lidhje fare me jetën që jetojmë tani. Po të kishte ndonjë lidhje, sigurisht që ne do e kishim zbuluar, dhe do e dinim çfarë ndodhte në këtë "jete tjetër".
Pse me u shqetësu kotë për diçka që nuk kemi mundësi ta kontrollojmë. Vdekja është diçka shumë e hidhur, sepse njerzit që ne i duam fortë, ikin. Por përveç hidhërimit të ndarjes së të dashurve, s'ja vlen me u ç'mend për mundësit që janë mbas kësaj jete.

Çufoja

----------


## The Hobbit

Personalisht besoj se jeta nuk ka fund, perkundrazi, vdekja eshte pragu i deres per hzrjen ne perjetesi.

Njeriu material (trupi) vdes, por shpirti vazhdon te egzistoje, madje ne perjetesi.

Njeriu nuk eshte vetem trup, por trup, shpirt edhe fryme...

Trupi nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse veshja e shpirtit . Shpirti ne njeriu eshte ego, vullneti, inteligjenca dhe ndjenja. 

Trupi eshte ajo pjese e njeriut qe komunikon me boten materiale, ajo qe prekim, ajo qe shikojme, ndersa pjesa tjeter (fryma, shpirti komunikojne me boten frymore (te padukshme)...

----------


## mesues

What is the condition of the dead?

Eccl.9 . 5; The living are conscious that they will die;but as for the dead ,they are conscious of nothing at all.

Psalm.146;4; His spirit goes out,he goes back to his ground;in that day his thoughts do perish.

Ecc. 9 ; 6 Their love and their hate and their jealousy have already perished,and they have no portion anymore to the time indefinite in anything that has to be done under the sun

----------


## marcus1

> _Postuar më parë nga Puhiza_ 
> *Me tremb shume ideja e vdekjes se shpirtit me shume sesa ajo e vdekjes fizike...Cfare ndodh kur ne nuk e prekim me trupin tone? Ndiejme apo jo me? Kush jemi ne? Cfare behemi me vone?*


Puhiza, more kaq e kaq pergjigje te ndryshme. Si ndjehesh tani pasi ke lexuar te gjitha pergjigjet? Mos valle ndjehesh me konfuze? Kam pershtypjen se ne vend qe te sqaroheshe disi me shume, u ngaterrove me shume. 

Si thua ti, se po te pergjigjem edhe une, atehere do te sqarohesh? Kurren e kurres. Keshtu qe une nuk do i pergjigjem pyetjeve te tua, por ajo qe do them eshte se mundohesh te kuptosh gjera frymore me mendjen tende, e cila eshte trupore. Edhe njeqind vjet jete te kesh dhe t'i harxhosh keto 100 vjet duke kerkuar pergjigjen e ketyre pyetjeve me mendjen tende, kurre nuk do marresh pergjigje. 

Gjerat frymore kuptohen nga fryma, dhe gjerat fizike kutpohen nga trupi. Kam pershtypjen se vetem kur te filloje shpirti yt, apo me mire fryma jote te beje keto lloj pyetjesh - jo mendja jote - atehere ndoshta mund te marresh ndonje pergjigje.

----------


## Mision

> _Postuar më parë nga Puhiza_ 
> *Me tremb shume ideja e vdekjes se shpirtit me shume sesa ajo e vdekjes fizike...Cfare ndodh kur ne nuk e prekim me trupin tone? Ndiejme apo jo me? Kush jemi ne? Cfare behemi me vone?*


Eshte e pa baze te thuhet per qfare do lloji pyetjesh se nuk ka pergjigje me baze.  Mund te me tregosh nga te rjedhi idea e vdekjes se shpirtit. Qfare ndodhe kur ne nuk prekim me trupin tone,ndjejme apo jo,me siguri qe po ,mbase shpirti eshte ajo qe del ne shetitje deri sa trupi pushon  (flen) ,e ndez nje  mariuhane pin cafe, ben sex dhe ti kendej derdhesh,e keshtu me radhe.Kush jemi ne? Ne jemi ata/ ato qe jemi ,Zoti eshte AI
AI qe eshte.                                              Qfare behemi me vone? do behemi te persosur.

----------


## Sokoli

> _Postuar më parë nga Cupke_pe_Korce_ 
> *C'fare eshte shpirti?*


Per cilin moment e ke fjalen?

----------

